# FOB and baby's last name...



## JA1988

Well me and FOB WERE on fairly good terms and were even having discussions about names, I was trying to be as reasonable as possible and let him have as much choice as me in deciding on some names, however the issue of surname cropped up and it turns out that he was expecting that the baby would take his surname, even though he originally wanted me to have an abortion, then he wanted to sign over all his rights and only in the last few weeks has he decided he wants to be in his child's life when baby arrives.

I have many reasons for why the child should have my surname and I believe that I have every right to do this, but does anyone know the legal position on this in the UK or have any experience of this?


----------



## sciencemum

Hun, it's your baby, you name baby whatever you like, you have ALL the rights to do that.
Legally.


----------



## DivaSatanica

I answered in your other thread, but I'm not with FOB and the babe is getting my surname.


----------



## LittleMadam

Even if FOB is on the BC, you are entitled to name LO what you want, especially if you are unmarried. If married, the rules may be different but cannot be certain.

My LO has my last name and I love it!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Biggest mistake I ever made was putting FOB's name on the birth certificate. Don;t let him pressure you into doing it


----------



## teal

It's your choice what surname you give your baby. :hugs:


----------



## lou_w34

LO has my surname, and i have never been so happy that she does.

Dont let him pressure you into it, as for rights its up to you what the babys name is.

xxx


----------



## JA1988

Thank you for everyone's replies. I already knew that's what I wanted to do, just wanted to check that he would not be able to insist 'legally' on his surname. Thanks for all the advice and looking forward to LO taking my name :)


----------



## ProzacQueen

i refused to let my first DD have his name alone so hers is double barrelled - which i also hate but it was a compromise!

im so glad now as now we arent together i just drop his part of the name (except her passport obv)

i am totally stuck what to do about my new baby's surname, whether to do the same so she is the same as her older sister? or say to hell with him and just have my name - he buggered off when i was 6 weeks gone and been too busy with the new girlfriend to have even enquired about the pregnancy once. 

its tricky :wacko:


----------



## LilBean2010

I will be giving LO my surname...since we are not married I feel that is the best option...


----------



## princessellie

me and fob are still living together, we are kind of on a break atm but when leyla was born we were engaged, i still gave her my surname just in case, if we ever broke up i wouldnt want her to have someone else surname, even her dads because i am the one who will always look after her and be there to tuck her in etc so i think she should have my surname, all of my babies will have my name born and if we do get married in the future then so be it, i will change their names :)

x


----------

